# Ezego commuter



## jim55 (4 Oct 2020)

Trying to decide on ebike ,I'm buying it through a cycle scheme ,and so far to me the ezego commute ex looks the best entry level for me (at 1000 )as I don't Wana spend more than I have to ,the schemes limit is1500 ,so this brings in the Halfords Carrera at 1400 , is it worth the extra,any comments


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Oct 2020)

The Ezego looks decent for the money.

It has a fully integrated battery which makes servicing more difficult.

Most cells just sit there doing their job, but should any fail, you will wish you had a detachable battery like the Carrera.

That bike had a widespread cutting out problem, although many of those reports will now be many years ago.

Have Suntour fixed it for the latest bikes?

You'd like to think so.

The ride of the Suntour is pretty good for an ebike at any price - fairly smooth and perky on higher settings.

Ezego don't specify the motor, probably a Bafang.

What you don't know is how the power is delivered.

The days of hideously jerky ebikes with half a pedal revolution delay before the motor kicks in are largely over, so the ride is probably acceptable.

I suppose the question with both bikes is: 'Do you feel lucky?'


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2020)

There was very little problem where an entire Suntour system was used. Most of the reported Carrera problems were confined to bikes with a mix and match of powertrain components from different manufacturers.

The one remaining Carrera cutting out gremlin is in late models with the detachable display. This can sometimes vibrate sufficiently in the QR mount that the contacts momentarily lose their connection and the bike cuts out. A rubber band, velcro strap, etc cures this. A minor ballache, but not a real problem now it's known about and understood.

Late model Carreras with full Suntour and fixed displays do not seem to be suffering any recurrent problems. Theyre not infallible, of course, but nothing recurring seems to be making itself known.

Halfords modestly reckon they've sold more Carrera ebikes in the UK than all the brands combined. This may be true, and if not its certainly a very noteworthy amount. Nevertheless, go surf an ebike forum and despite the enormous Carrera sales figures most of the people seeking help with faults actually own bikes from other manufacturers, strongly suggesting the reality of the situation bears little resemblance to the gossip.

The paper spec of the ezego is respectable, although mechanical discs brakes are perhaps a little disappointing. The Subway electric is a similar machine and gives hydraulic brakes and 15Nm more torque, althoughnyou then have to spend a little extra on guards and a rack to match the ezeogo. As mentioned above, odds are it rides ok, reliablity may be a bit of a gamble from a lesser known brand and technical or warranty backup is an unknown quantity. Its probably a fairly safe bet, but a gamble nevertheless.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Halfords modestly reckon they've sold more Carrera ebikes in the UK than all the brands combined.



I don't doubt that - Halfords absolutely dominate the UK cycling market.

Bosch has sold a few million of its crank motors, which is a big number for a cycling component.


----------

